# Sick leave during IVF?



## martirita (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anyone know whether a GP will write a sick note during IVF treatment in Ireland? Alternatively, do you all take the required time off during IVF as holidays?
Thanks


----------



## andreaj81 (Jan 12, 2009)

i think it depends on the gp really. i spoke with mine prior to startin tx about this n she was happy to write a sickline for me during 2ww as i have a physically demanding job. i know from reading what other girls have said some gp's are very accomidating while others have to take annual leave.  
hth
andrea


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

I went down the route of holidays and requested time off unpaid, as I have never been off sick, and want to keep up this record.  Luckily my area manager was excellent, and it was no problem.


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

martirita said:


> Does anyone know whether a GP will write a sick note during IVF treatment in Ireland? Alternatively, do you all take the required time off during IVF as holidays?
> Thanks


welcome martirita to ff 
i was lucky with work they gave me 5 days additional leave for 1st ivf, i had 2 wks booked off for 2ww, but i suffered crazy insomnia and was totally exhausted so dr signed me off for 2 weeks, he wanted to sign me off for 6! my work did sympathise with my negative response and didnt penalise me with sickness points.
lmk


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

lmk 

just reading your post there and that was brilliant of work not to count your sick   

its a real grey area i think about taking sick or should we get special leave.  alot of people dont see it as a big deal


----------

